

Is it time to stop writing headlines that end in question marks? - pascal07
http://www.elezea.com/2012/05/clear-headlines/

======
heyitsnick
I'm co-editor for a niche news site (<http://pokerfuse.com>) and we strictly
do not write any headlines in the "is...?" format. It's a good check before
publishing anything - if your headline naturally falls in to this format, it
should be a signal that either (a) we shouldn't be writing this story, (b) we
should stand by our convictions and write the headline in the affirmative, (c)
the story needs more research before publishing. We pass up on some easy
pageviews, but we see the upside in more loyal/repeat visitors.

edit:

NewsItem.objects.published().count()

>>> 648

NewsItem.objects.published().filter(title__istartswith='is',
title__endswith='?').count()

>>> 2

(a couple of stories do have this format, but they seem like the rare
appropriate cases)

~~~
its_so_on
why would you insist on starting with an "Is"? A proper yes or no question can
start with "Is", "Are", "Does", "Do", "Have", "Has", "Were", "Did", etc etc.
How many of your titles end with a question-mark? It's hard to think of how
any of those can be false positives.

------
sosuke
I liked Jon Stewart's take on this question in his segment on the question
mark. [http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-
september-13-2006/the-...](http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-
september-13-2006/the-question-mark)

Cartman also uses the just asking questions tactic to antagonize Wendy in a
South Park episode where he takes the job of school announcer.
[http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s13e13-dances-...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s13e13-dances-with-smurfs)

~~~
_delirium
There was a bit of a brouhaha about this a few years ago with TV pundit Glenn
Beck as well. Beck has a certain style of saying he's "just investigating"
questions, where he'll posit some extreme allegation, and wonder out loud why
the target of the allegation won't go on record denying it and provide
evidence. He'll insist he doesn't even necessarily think the allegation is
true, but just wants the questions to be aired and discussed openly, and says
refusal to do so is suspicious evasion.

In response, someone started a website wondering aloud why Glenn Beck won't
deny allegations that he raped and killed a girl in 1990--- the website
author, of course, claims he doesn't believe the allegations, but is just
wondering why Beck won't address them publicly, and provide evidence of his
whereabouts at the time of the alleged incident. Beck, of course, sued for
libel in response...

[http://scienceblogs.com/dispatches/2009/10/beck_tries_to_kil...](http://scienceblogs.com/dispatches/2009/10/beck_tries_to_kill_parody_webs.php)

------
jonnathanson
Whenever I encounter a rhetorical question in a headline or link, I assume the
author is either going to reach some foregone and facile answer, or no answer
at all.

In this sense, questions as headlines are not only linkbait; they're often the
signs of worthless articles, usually consisting of regurgitated common sense,
or else poorly distilled coverage of superior source material.

There are occasional exceptions, to be sure. But generally, if I can guess
what answer an author is going to get to long before he gets there, he's
wasting my time.

~~~
rhizome
I often flag or downvote question-titles and "X ways you're..." self-helpy
magazine headlines. As you say, it's an almost perfect indicator of bad
writing.

------
wdewind
<http://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_polit>

Related: George Orwell's Politics and the English language. Taught me how to
write, and thus greatly influenced the way I program as well.

------
mpclark
Can't stop people writing them, but it's certainly time to stop _clicking on_
headlines that end in question marks...

~~~
dredmorbius
Now if there were a way to automatically nuke any news item that ends in a
qmark on major news sites ....

I RIP[1] a ton of shit out of sites already. That's one I'd like to add to the
mix.

\--------------------------------- Notes: 1\. Remove it Permanently Firefox
plugin. No equivalent for Chrome AFAIK.

------
rmATinnovafy
No, if you are copywritng.

A question headline attracts the reader to read the sub-headline. And that is
the purpose of headlines (and copy). To get people to read smoothly until they
take out the CC and buy.

Problem is that if you overuse it in a blog (for example), then your writing
style will end up souding like an infomercial. Mind you, if you see yourself
using linkbait to gain eyeballs, then your blog is just not worth reading (or
advertising in).

------
silentscope
it's a feature article/news article difference.

A feature isn't 100 percent news. It's interest as well, so a question can be
fair game. if you're all feature articles though, you're a "soft" outlet.

there's a time and place for everything.

------
stcredzero
Recently, I was in a group, and it came up that we don't know why people join
the organization and what they want to get out of it. So I asked, why don't we
know these things? This question was met with emotional violence. I suspect
that the reaction to interesting questions is a litmus test of the
intellectual health of an organization.

Arguably, a natural reaction to a question that evokes a strong feeling is to
take that as an attack. (Example: If the world was created in 6000 years, how
did these seashell fossils get inside mountaintop rock strata?) Often, this
natural reaction cuts off an opportunity to learn something interesting.

------
wamatt
Are all rhetorical questions bad?

~~~
JonnieCache
Is this a rhetorical question?

------
withad
Any time I see a headline ending in a question mark, I always think of this
SMBC comic - [http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2075](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2075).

------
fabricode
These question marks are almost as annoying as the "self-interview" question
marks made popular by former Sec. of Defense Rumsfeld.

What is a self-interview? Well, it's when you ask yourself a question then
immediately answer it. Are they occurring more now than before? Listening to
people on TV news shows and NPR seems to show that more are doing it now.

Why would people do this? Because it makes it sound as if they're answering a
question that has been asked -- even if the answer they're giving wasn't
actually in response to the actual interviewer.

Can we stop this now? I sure hope so.

~~~
ars
Wouldn't it be easier to give the reporter a list of suggested questions? I
think it would.

Would some reporters object? Probably, but I sure you could find a friendly
one, or let them ask some question not from the list.

Would this make reporting better? It would sound better, so that's something.

But does asking yourself a question and answering it do any harm? I don't
think so - it's a pretty effective way of transmitting information. See:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socratic_questioning> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socratic_method>

------
Karunamon
First time I've seen one of these headlines that is answered with a yes :)

------
nikcub
My pet peeve. This was closely watched at Techcrunch and we mocked other blogs
(and our own bloggers) who fell back on it frequently (pronouncing titles with
question marks with an inflection).

Using a question mark just means you aren't sure of your position or what you
are trying to say. It makes it easier to sit on the fence and not really say
anything, playing it safe.

I think most readers prefer a firm opinion or statement, regardless of if they
agree with it or not.

~~~
stcredzero
Then how does one write about interesting open questions? If the implicit
assumption that there aren't any interesting open questions, then I have
doubts. Such a field should be a mature industry, and not a field for startups
or serious research.

~~~
rhizome
I question whether articles without conclusions are necessary at all, and the
situation you describe is one of poor writing. Say something, then create a
headline based on that. If you aren't saying anything, then a bad headline is
all that's possible.

~~~
stcredzero
So you're saying it's never necessary to consider open questions at all? What
if the question was written as a conjecture, then the name of the conjecture
was used as the title, would that be somehow better? That makes no sense.

~~~
rhizome
Kind of. Sturgeon's Law takes care of the rest.

~~~
stcredzero
Non sequitur.

------
wegwerf
British journalist & political columnist John Rentoul is writing a book on
this: Questions To Which The Answer Is No.

Since 2009 he has curated examples at
<http://blogs.independent.co.uk/tag/headline/>

------
bdunn
What's wrong with marketing an article? People respond well to questions, "Top
5...", and other tried and true methods of "baiting" someone into giving your
post a chance.

I don't I would have read your post if it was titled like an academic paper.

------
AznHisoka
If you over-use it, it's not effective but for copywriting purposes, you'll
get more clicks. Same with email: even if the subject is not a question, put a
? in it, and you'll get more clicks (it's been A/B tested by a few folks)

------
dotBen
If the primary motive for question-mark headlines is link-bait, surely this
can be more easily solved by getting your headlines from a better source of
news?

Don't feed the trolls, and all that.

------
tomelders
I have to agree. Whilst "questions as headlines" don't mean the article is
bull-hunky, I'm finding it's a very convenient rule of thumb.

------
NHQ
It is also time to stop writing headlines that start with "How".

------
Spoom
No. Wait... I see what you did there.

------
elliotlai
I thought you meant HN headlines :D

------
acoyfellow
Interesting points.. but I'm unsure if your use of a question mark in this HN
post is a ironic or a coincidence?

~~~
its_so_on
(to me it's pretty obviously ironic)

------
SamReidHughes
Yes.

------
SamReidHughes
No.

